# Sirius, XM, DishNetwork, DirecTV



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Has anybody heard what the Sirius/XM possible merger will do to their channels being carried on Dish and Direct?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 1, 2003)

Good question! My guess would be that each TV provider would keep what they have for the short run (less than 2 years). Then at some point the new XM/Sirius may sign an exclusive deal with D*. Then E* would have to use more of the Muzak channels or find another supplier.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In all the news and plans about the merger that have been released, nothing has been mentioned about what will happen to SDARS on DBS yet, IF the merger goes through.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wayne said:


> Good question! My guess would be that each TV provider would keep what they have for the short run (less than 2 years). Then at some point the new XM/Sirius may sign an exclusive deal with D*. Then E* would have to use more of the Muzak channels or find another supplier.


Why do you assume they will sign with D*? Are you a D* fanboy or something?


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

If you look at the proposed subscription choices, the separate services would not go away. The different music channels would still be available. Subscribers of one pre-merger network could pay extra to get 10 select channels from the other network. Or, just keep things the way they were. 

Knowing that...I am thinking that everything would stay the same. 

But, this merger has an uphill battle to be approved. 

pf


----------



## Grubby (Oct 18, 2007)

Everything has been said to still work. Just because the companies merge does not mean their previous technology would be inoperable. That would be bad business.


----------

